# Der afk hat Geburtstag



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2008)

Hallo Axel mein lieber Kollege.


Mein Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute für Dich.....




:sm20:.... aus dem Lipperland



Axel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 September 2008)

Na dann mal Alles Alles Gute.
Viel Spass beim   :sm24:

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 September 2008)

Hallo Axel,
dann nochmal aus dem Lipperland ...

:sm20: und alles Gute ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 September 2008)

Hallo Axel, 
alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. Feier ordentlich und arbeite heute nicht so viel.


----------



## Markus (19 September 2008)

wünsche dir alles gute zu deinm geburtstag, axel!


----------



## edison (19 September 2008)

Und das an einem Freitag, prima
Na denn Feier schön - Alles Gute


----------



## marlob (19 September 2008)

Na dann feier noch mal schön.
Von mir auch ein 
:sm20:


----------



## zotos (19 September 2008)

Auc von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## vierlagig (19 September 2008)

ich schließe mich den glückwunschüberbringern an:

alles gute!

prooohost!


----------



## s.leuschke (19 September 2008)

Auch alles Gute, und was Du Dir selber wünscht aus dem BodenseeRaum

MFG
Sven


----------



## mst (19 September 2008)

Den Glückwünschen schließe ich mich natürlich an!!
:sm20:


----------



## Kai (19 September 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## HaDi (19 September 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute. Bei den Vorbereitungen für das Fest hast du ja an alles gedacht...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## jabba (19 September 2008)

Da schliesse ich mich gerne an...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.
:sm20:


----------



## seeba (19 September 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute!
:sm20:
​


----------



## crash (19 September 2008)

von mir auch...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 September 2008)

Hallo,

den vielen Glückwünschen schließe ich mich gerne an: Alles Gute!


----------



## kiestumpe (19 September 2008)

Happy Birthday - alles Gute zum  "noch nicht 40er"


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 September 2008)

hallo,
auch aus dem harz alles gute.


----------



## HDD (19 September 2008)

Auch von mir ALLES GUTE!!!!

HDD


----------



## Question_mark (19 September 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*

Hallo Axel,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
und alles gute für die Zukunft.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rayk (19 September 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
mfg


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 September 2008)

Auch meinerseits:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## afk (19 September 2008)

Ich danke Euch allen ganz herzlich für die vielen Glückwünsche ... 






... wie's der Zufall so will ist ja heute auch mein 3-jähriges Jubiläum hier im SPS-Forum, also gleich zwei gute Gründe zum Feiern !






Gruß Axel


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 September 2008)

... dann feier mal schön und spare nicht dabei ...
:sm24: von LL


----------

